# Sodas from Agee Auction



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Here are some of the sodas I picked up Saturday at Bill Agee's estate auction.  There were lots of Big Chiefs and I think I got all of them.  Here are some of the embossed ones.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Seguin, Texas
 Gonzales, Texas
 Fredericksburg, Texas
 Monroe / Tallulah, La
 Monroe, La
 Logan Utah


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

McAllen, Tx
 Brownsville, Tx
 Natchitoches, La
 Vinita, Ok
 Ada, Ok
 Florence, Co


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Twin Falls, Idaho
 Falls City, Nebraska
 South Utah
 Duquoin, Il
 Davis Mountains
 Wichita Falls, Tx
 Shreveport, La


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

More Indians and Cowboys.
 Pokagon from Angola, In
 Tecumseh, Nebraska
 Mahaska from Oskalosa, Ia
 Roundup, Montana
 Dillon, Montana
 Lazy B from Fremont, Ohio


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Some more ACLs, some of them RARE.
 Longhorn dated 1936 unlisted
 Doge City 1965 common
 Texas Triple Cola from Sweetwater, Texas dated 1938 unlisted
 Harris from Waterloo, SC date code is 8 with no dot but this bottle does not look like 1938.
 Sparkie with no town dated 1939.  The other variation that is listed is Very Rare.
 Western Jennings, La

 There are also a bunch of large mineral water bottles I'll list in a separate post.  Thanks for looking.
 Jay


----------



## epackage (Oct 29, 2012)

WOW...congrats


----------



## acls (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice ACLs.  There is one I am interested in buying.  I'll send you a PM Jay.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice haul. Ya don't have this to happen very often at estate sales.


----------



## RCO (Oct 29, 2012)

he previous owner put together a great collection of bottles from all over the western us , i like the ACL's that have cowboys on them . that isn't something i see up here although may be common down in the southern us .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2012)

Jay ~

 Great finds. I can imagine your excitement at the auction. I would have been doing back flips. It's not often my jaw drops when I see a collection of soda bottles, but because Big Chief's and Western-themed bottles are my favorites, I'm drooling on my keyboard as I write this. I already have several of them, but not all.

 Should we assume any/all of the bottles are for sale or do you intend to list them on ebay?

 By the way, there are two listings in Rick Sweeney's 2002 book that may interest you ... (Especially because they list city/state).

 1.  Longhorn (No picture in the book and no use of the word soda water - nor a date - but might be related to yours). Simply described as ...

 Longhorn - Green and white label with Steer - 9 ounce - Big Spring, Texas - One sold between 1998-2001 for $114.00

 2. Sparkie (No date but possibly the variation you mentioned). Pictured and described as ...

 Sparkie - All white label - Kicking donkey - 12 ounce - Hopewell, Virginia - Extremely Rare

 Please let us know if you intend to offer any of the bottles here on the forum, and if so, how we should proceed -  set price? - best offer? 

 Thanks for sharing.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a picture of the Sparkie variation from Rick Sweeney's book that I mentioned ...


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, Bob, I was referring to Sweeney's book as I was bidding on these bottles.  The Sparkie is the same donkey but completely different bottle.  I was thinking the one in the book is "Estremely Rare" so this one must be rarer than that.  
 I also got 3 embossed Longhorn bottles in the sale, one is from Bonham, Texas but does not say Texas Coca Cola.  The other two say Texas Coca Cola but have no town.  I think Longhorn was bottled in several Texas towns.  The ACL Longhorn is probably also ER, I have only seen embossed bottles before.
 The Texas Triple Cola is so rare I don't think anyone has heard of it before.  There is a sticker on the back that Bill Agee put there years ago that says, "RARE. VIC. HERBERTA NEVER HEARD OF IT.  $150."  so that was the price ten years ago but not now.  Maybe someone has one, I'm not that much an expert on ACLs.
 I do intend to sell these.  I usually just take some pics and list them on ebay to eliminate the guesswork on pricing, especially on rare ACLs.  The Big Chiefs I will do some research on and price them myself.  There is enough information on those to figure it out and I want to take them to the Jackson Miss show because they will make an eyecatching display.
 Thanks for your comments, Bob.
 Jay


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2012)

Jay ~

 Thanks for the information. Very interesting and helpful. 

 Does the Texas Triple Cola bottle have anything about Coca Cola embossed or painted on it? Or anything else about it that you didn't already mention?

 Bob


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

I will post some more detailed photos of the Texas Tripple Cola and the Longhorn bottle.  Here is the whole bottle.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Closeup of the back with Bill Agee's comment.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Bottom clearly marked 38


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Longhorn bottle.  There is some wear on the L and RN.  Not bad for a 1936 ACL though.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Bottom picture may not be real clear but there is an Owens symbol with a 6 on the right with no dot.  1936 as I interpret the date code.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2012)

Jay ~

 Super pics! Thanks.

 Because the heel mark on the Texas Triple Cola has a dash between L-G ... it indicates the following and helps confirm your 1938 date.

 â– L-G ... Liberty Glass Company, Sapulpa, OK (1918-c.1995), Mark used c.1934-c.1967. Note that mark includes a dash.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2012)

PS ~

 I spent at least two hours searching online for "Texas Triple Cola" and did not find a single listing of any type. I also looked in every one of my books but did not find it mentioned there either. Sounds like a true mystery bottle to me.

 Currently I'm researching soda bottlers in Sweetwater, Texas and will let you know if I find anything. That's why I asked about Coca Cola earlier because I thought it might have been made for the one in Sweetwater, but it's starting to look as if that is not the case. 

 Bob

 For general interest purposes, here's a link regarding the history of Coca Cola bottling in Sweetwater, Texas ...

 Scroll back to page 35 where the article starts.

 http://books.google.com/books?id=2ficf44Vi28C&pg=PA40&dq=sweetwater+texas+soda+bottlers&hl=en&sa=X&ei=Us6OUJi4J8js2AXuj4G4Ag&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=sweetwater%20texas%20soda%20bottlers&f=false


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Bob, let me know if you find anything.  I don't have time to do research myself right now.  Ebay has free listings this week and I have a couple hundred soda bottles to list.
 Jay


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 29, 2012)

Jay ~

 You might have already noticed this, but I just realized there is a fancy/cursive ... *Co.* underneath the block lettering on the back label so it's actually ... Texas Triple Cola Co. Which suggest it might have been an independent bottler and not a franchise.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 30, 2012)

Jay ~

 I've given up my online search for Texas Triple Cola Company, Sweetwater, Texas. There seems to be zero information available. There is a "Pioneer Museum" located in Sweetwater that I intend to call later today. Apparently they do not have an email contact and are only open between 1:00 and 5:00 PM. Hopefully they will know something and/or be able to connect me with someone who does.

 In the meantime, check out these Texas soda bottling links. Considering they are somewhat detailed, it's hard to believe that Texas Triple Cola is not mentioned in at least one of them.

 I'll report back later after I call the museum.

 Bob

 Pioneer Museum Sweetwater, Texas:

 http://www.sweetwatertexas.org/Pioneer-Museum/


 Misc. Texas Soda Bottling Links:

 http://mwhanson.net/index.php

 http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/disyk

 http://www.onetacc.com/Bottle%20List.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 30, 2012)

I called the Pioneer Museum in Sweetwater and spoke with a lady who said she never heard of Texas Triple Cola and as far as she knew did not have anything in their archives related to it. When I asked if she look into it for me and see if any of the oldtimers in the area might know something, she didn't seem too interested in assisting me. Nor did she have any suggestions as to where I might direct future inquiries. In fact, she wasn't any help whatsoever and struck me as a bad choice for someone to be working at the only museum and historical society in town. Oh, well. I guess the mystery continues.

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Oct 30, 2012)

It may be coincidence but the Keen Bottling Company was listed in Sweetwater in 1925. Keen Kola was a franchise drink sold across Texas and Oklahoma in the 1920's until they were sued by Coca-Cola. It could be the name was changed to Texas Triple Cola.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2012)

celery ~

 I do not doubt you there was a Keen Bottling in Sweetwater, Texas at one time, but I could not find anything specific about it nor a connection between it and Texas Triple Cola.

 However, I did find the following, which I admit is a little confusing, but will do my best to present it coherently. It focuses on a weak theory I have in that Texas Triple Cola and Longhorn Soda Water might in someway be related and both possibly bottled at one time by the 7up Company.

 This first link with accompany text and picture below surely refer to the same "Longhorn Soda Water" as the one Jay has. But notice that this particular variation is said to have been bottled by 7up and not Coca Cola, and that it is from Big Springs, Texas and not Sweetwater, Texas. By the way, Sweetwater and Big Springs are about 250 miles apart with Sweetwater being in the center part of the state and Big Springs in the southern part of the state.

 (More to follow on next page)

 SOUTHEAST BOTTLE CLUB ~ LONGHORN ACL ~ BIG SPRINGS, TEXAS ~ 7UP BOTTLING 

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/may03.html

 "LONGHORN / SODA WATER ACL soda with PROPERTY OF SEVEN-UP BOTTLING CO. BIG SPRING, TEXAS on the back sold on eBay by 7nok for $312"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's where the *weak theory* aspect comes in ...

 Although the forum thread is primarily about the "embossed" variation of the Longhorn brand, I believe they are related. The picture below is the bottle being discussed on the thread but was not posted properly.

 Notice where member flasherr refers to a Sweetwater version/variation. Thus, if flasherr's information is accurate, it places both the Longhorn and the Triple Cola in Sweetwater, Texas at some point in time.

 (More to follow next page).  


 FORUM - LONGHORN THREAD - JANUARY 2011

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-360189/tm.htm

 Member flasherr quote ... "I know there is a version from Sweetwater, Texas. The acl of it is a rare bottle."

 [ Longhorn Embossed Variation ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2012)

This next part, which is an article by Bill Lockhart, is primarily intended to establish there was a 7up bottling plant in Sweetwater at some point in time. And even though it makes references to 1948 and 1963, it basically means "at least as early as 1948 and possibly earlier." I mention this because Jay's bottle's are dated ... Longhorn 1936 and Triple Cola 1938.

 [ Scroll to page 483 where Chris Weide is quoted as saying there was a 7up bottler in Sweetwater ]

 7up Bottling ~ Sweetwater, Texas ~ Page 483 

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/EPChap11a.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2012)

I realize more research is required here, with my next phase being to try and establish exactly when the 7up company began operation in Sweetwater, Texas. And also to see if I can find a solid connection of some kind between Texas Triple Cola and 7up.

 By the way, here's a picture of the "Texan" brand acl mentioned in the Bill Lockhart / Chris Weide article. I own this particular bottle, which is dated 1948, but it does not have 7up nor a city/state on it.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2012)

PS ~

 Like I said, it's confusing. And if I failed to make my point, my weak theory is ...

 "Texas Triple Cola might be a *7up* product" 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 31, 2012)

More mystery ...

 Longhorn bottles from Sweetwater, Texas ... which is where the Texas Triple Cola is from.

 [ After opening link click on the + plus-sign to enlarge and read ]

 http://texashistory.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metapth229514/m1/13/zoom/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

I found the following towns who bottled Longhorn (or at least were marked as such) - but not sure if they refer to just the embossed bottles or the acls as well.

 1.  Abilene, Texas
 2.  Big Spring, Texas
 3.  Breckenridge, Texas
 4.  Eastland, Texas
 5.  Hamilton, Texas
 6.  Stanford, Texas
 7.  Sweetwater, Texas


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 1, 2012)

I also have an embossed Longhorn from Bonham, Texas.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't say for certain, but suspect there's a typo in the article and the word Coca was accidently left out in the line that reads ...

 "In later years I tried to do research on these bottles and was told Sweetwater had never had a [Coca] Cola bottling company."

 Of course it could mean Sweetwater never had a cola bottling company of any kind. But if that's the case, then I have to wonder why the word Cola was capitalized?

 But then again, the lady I spoke with at the museum said ... 

 "I am not aware of there ever being any soda pop bottlers here in Sweetwater."

 And yet, the Texas Triple Cola definitely has Sweetwater, Texas on the label. But if it wasn't bottled in Sweetwater, then where was it bottled and by who?

 I'll be danged if I know the answer!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

Something doesn't make sense here. Unless the Texas Triple Cola was bottled, say in Abilene, Texas, (which is about 35 miles to the east) but was intended for "distribution" in Sweetwater. ???


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll throw out something else.  I have dug some raised letter Dr Pepper bottles from Sweetwater, Texas.  Maybe Triple Cola could have been bottled at the Dr Pepper plant.  That museum lady, as you said, was not helpful at all.  She should not be a consideration in this discussion.  Sweetwater DID have soda bottling companies, she is just uninformed about the history of her town.
 Jay


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 1, 2012)

and one more thing.  There are 2 Coca Cola bottles listed in Bill Porter's Coke Bottle Checklist.  1923 and D-105529.  The people from Sweetwater don't know what they are talking about if they think there were never any soda bottlers there.  So far we know of Coca Cola, Dr Pepper, 7 up, maybe other independent bottlers.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

Jay ~

 I agree with you to some extent, but can't help but wonder about the term "*Distribution*" I have been seeing? Right at the moment I don't have any of those references at my finger tips, but in some cases it sounds as if certain brands were bottled in one location and then distributed in another location. Even the Coca Cola examples you mentioned *might* have been bottled elsewhere and then sent to Sweetwater for distribution / marketing. Do you know with 100% certainty (other than the embossing on certain bottles) that there was ever a Coca Cola *bottler* or any independent *bottler* that operated in Sweetwater in the 1930s and/or 1940s? 

 Please know I am not attempting to open a can of worms here, because that is not the case. I'm merely seeking documented "proof" of a soda bottler of any kind in Sweetwater, Texas back in the 1930s and/or 1940s. And if there was in fact a soda bottler located there in that era, then I will stand 100% corrected.

 Thanks. 

 Respectfully,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

PS ~

 I just sent an inquiry to the Chamber of Commerce in Sweetwater, Texas to see what (if anything) their records/archives might have regarding soda bottlers there in the 1930s and/or 1940s. I'll report back if/when I hear from them.

 Link:  http://www.sweetwatertexas.org/Chamber.html

 Bob


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't have any documented proof other than the embossed bottles.  Keep digging, Bob.  Something will turn up to confirm there was a bottler there.
 Jay


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> I don't have any documented proof other than the embossed bottles.  Keep digging, Bob.  Something will turn up to confirm there was a bottler there.
> Jay


 
 Jay ~

 Thanks.

 I honestly believe there was, too. But I'll be danged if I can find a bona fide reference to one. Of course, maybe I just haven't looked in the right place yet. ???

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Nov 1, 2012)

The 1923 and 1925 Blue Books list bottling plants at Sweetwater TX.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> The 1923 and 1925 Blue Books list bottling plants at Sweetwater TX.


 
 Super! Do you happen to have the names?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

Okey, dokey ... We apparently have a "Sweetwater Bottling Works" as early as 1912 and a "Coca Cola Bottling" in 1935.

 I haven't forgotten the article I posted earlier and re-posting again here, but wish to emphasize it was part of what caused me to be confused regarding distribution, etc; especially where it says ...

 "I think they closed it down during WWII -- tore the plant down as a production plant, then they used it as a distribution center for many, many years."

 What confused me was whether they actually tore it down "during" WWII or perhaps "earlier?" The guy didn't seem 100% sure and said "I think." But irregardless of my so called confusion, the snippet pictured below is from 1935 and, along with all the other indicators, indicate there was in fact a Coca Cola bottler in Sweetwater during the time period that Jay's Texas Triple Cola was made. So does this mean the Texas Triple Cola was a Coca Cola product? That's what I'm really hoping to establish, especially if there were no other bottlers in Sweetwater at the time.

 So my new question is ...

 What bottlers besides Coca Cola were located in Sweetwater during the late 1930s and early 1940s. By knowing that, perhaps with a process of elimination we can determine who actually bottled the Texas Triple Cola ... then it won't be considered "unlisted" anymore.

 I know I'm crazy, but what else is new? (Lol) []

 Bob

 Coca Cola - Pages 83 and 84

 http://books.google.com/books?id=JaUh71YRAnEC&pg=PA83&dq=coca+cola+bottling+sweetwater+texas&hl=en&sa=X&ei=kNaSUKPAJI2tygGWxIGgAg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=coca%20cola%20bottling%20sweetwater%20texas&f=false

 The American Bottler - 1912 - Sweetwater Bottling Works - Page 39

 http://books.google.com/books?id=PIdRAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA6-PA39&dq=sweetwater+bottling+works&hl=en&sa=X&ei=I9qSULfIBM_ryAHJwIEo&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=sweetwater%20bottling%20works&f=false 

 [ 1935 Snippet - Coca Cola - Sweetwater ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

Want to hear something even crazier than what I expressed in my last post? Okay, you asked for it ...

 My latest theory is that Jay's "Texas Triple Cola" and "Longhorn Soda Water" acls were both bottled by the same bottler, which was the "Texas Coca Cola Bottling Company" once located in Sweetwater, Texas. Even though I may not have researched ever aspect of this yet, the only use of the exact words, "Texas Coca Cola Bottling Company" that I can find is the one located in Sweetwater. All of the other Cola Cola bottlers in Texas seemed to have used words like "Enterprise," etc. Plus, if the Coca Cola bottler in Sweetwater was in fact the only active bottler there in 1936-38, then that "almost" cinches it for me. 

 Speculation? Of course! 

 Show me another Texas Coca Cola bottler with the "same exact name" and I'll go away quietly and completely. (Lol) []

 I base my new theory primarily on the info contained on pages 83 and 84 of the link I posted earlier. Re-read it and you'll see what I mean. 

 Bob

 [ My new theory pertains to Jay's two acl bottles only, and not the numerous embossed Longhorn bottles ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Bob ... you forgot the one in Abilene! So what do you have to say for yourself now?

 Answer: "Oh, yeah. I didn't forget. That's the Coca Cola bottler that was only 35 miles away and just slightly east of Sweetwater."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

Reference to a four bottler Coca Cola "*partnership*" in four different Texas towns ...

 1. Abilene, Texas
 2. Eastland, Texas
 3. Dublin, Texas
 4. Sweetwater, Texas

 I know what "parnership" means, but not sure how that translates when it comes to soda bottlers, especially when they are separated about 150 miles apart from one end to the other. 

 [ First part of reference ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

[ Second part of reference - which I posted earlier ]

 "The said partners were as follows"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

Bottler locations in relation to one another ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

Jay ~

 If exact wording plays a role in the scheme of things, then my best guess regarding your Longhorn Soda Water acl it that it was a product of the ...

 Texas Coca Cola Bottling Company in *Abilene, Texas*.

 As for the Texas Triple Cola, the cursive *Co.* on the back label suggest an independent bottler. And because no reference to one has surfaced yet, it could mean it was only in operation for a very brief time. But even if that was the case, you'd still think someone somewhere would know about it. Hopefully the Chamber of Commerce in Sweetwater that I contacted will be able to shed some light on things.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

One possibility regarding Texas Triple Cola (although a weak one with nothing substantial to support it yet) is that it was involved in some sort of copyright/trademark infringement with the Triple XXX brand from Galveston, Texas, and consequently discontinued production and use of the words Texas Triple Cola. ???

 Triple XXX ~ Since 1895 ~ Galveston, Texas

 http://www.triplexxxrootbeer.com/history.html

 During 1928, Triple XXX Cola was added to the flavor line. Triple XXX Cola was dispensed through barrels and put up in bottles as was Triple XXX Root Beer. Presumably, this was in recognition of cola as a flavor of increasing popularity, although at that time root beer was still king of all soft drink flavors.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

PS ~

 I have read of instances where small, independent bottlers, who knew they didn't have chance of winning a case against a larger bottler, wouldn't even go to court but instead just folded up and faded into oblivion.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

I just couldn't resist this one, which might help explain some of the mysterious going on's asscociated with Sweetwater, Texas ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

Jay ~

 I am officially giving up the search for anything related to "Texas Triple Cola." After numerous hours of searching the Internet I have been unable to find a single reference to it. It is a true mystery bottle and one that Texas collectors will likely go wild for if you list it on eBay. If I hear back from one of my inquiries I will let you know. Otherwise, I remain "baffled."

 Thanks for sharing. It's been a fun search.

 Bob

 ~*~ 

 Texas Triple Cola ~ Sweetwater, Texas

 [ My evaluation ]

 1. *Unlisted*
 2. *Unknown*
 3. *Unheard Of*
 4. *Extremely Rare*
 5. *Possible one-of-a-kind or one-of-very-few*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 2, 2012)

PS ~

 Jay

 I sent an inquiry with pictures to Bill Lockhart of the Bottle Research Group. If he or the B.R.G. don't know anything about your Texas Triple Cola, then I suspect no one will. I'll let you know just as soon a I hear back from him.

 Bob


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for your interest and research, Bob.  The Triple Cola bottle has been sold.
 Jay


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2012)

I did what I consider the best searching possibly but even the great and powerful E can't get any info, I need to call Al Gore for his special Interweb Passcode!![8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 3, 2012)

Jim / epackage / The Great and Powerful "E"

 Even though the Texas Triple Cola has been sold, if possible it would still be interesting to know something about it for future reference. As I said earlier, I am no longer researching it, but wanted to let you know I sent inquires to the following ... all of which are located in Sweetwater.

 1. Pioneer Museum
 2. Chamber of Commerce
 3. Public Library

 I did not contact anyone with Nolan County because inquiries to them need to be submitted in writing.

 I have not heard back from Bill Lockhart yet, but hope to either today or next week. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 4, 2012)

I received the following reply today regarding the Texas Triple Cola inquiry I sent to the Sweetwater public library the other day ...

 Yes, we would be glad to look up that information for you. I am out of town right now and might be gone for a week. I will see what I can find when I get back if that works for you.

 Becky Brock
 Library Director
 County-City Library
 206 Elm
 Sweetwater, TX 79556

 325-235-4978
 swaterlib@sbcglobal.net


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2012)

I received the following email today ...

 Hi Bob,

 I had a volunteer look in the old city directories we have regarding the companies you inquired about. All we have available for researching is the old city directories and this is everything we have and everything the volunteer found.

 1. Texas Triple Cola Company Sweetwater, TX  

 609 Pecan, 1939

 2. Coca Cola Bottling Company Sweetwater TX 

 908 W. Broadway, 1934-35, 1937, 1939, 1941, 1947, 1950, 1954-55, 1958-1960, 1963, 1966, 1970, 1972

 3. Dr. Pepper Bottling Company Sweetwater, TX  

 1308 E. Broadway, 1934-35, 1937, 1947, 1950, 1954-55, 1958, 1966, 1970, 1972

 4. Seven Up Bottling Company, 1953-54, 1963

 Please let me know if you need anything else.

 Becky Brock
 County-City Library
 Sweetwater, TX


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2012)

Current Google Earth picture.

 Former location of ...

 Texas Triple Cola Company
 609 Pecan Street
 Sweetwater, Texas

 Jay's bottle is dated 1938. Becky found a directory listing for 1939


----------



## epackage (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice of her to get someone on the research....


----------

